
Programmers discussing the unethical and illegal things they've been asked to do - nreece
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/programmers-confess-unethical-illegal-tasks-asked-of-them-2016-11
======
leesalminen
I've oft thought about creating an organization (kind of like EFF?) that can
help programmers when asked to do something unethical. Maybe they could
provide re employment assistance or cash to help pay bills while looking for
another job.

------
dbg31415
NSA employees, this is your chance to shine!

~~~
leesalminen
One wonders how strong the cognitive dissonance must be to think they're doing
the "right" thing.

~~~
dbg31415
There's a reason they put a big office in Utah...

